# Brand Ruptures Achilles; Surgery Successfull



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Los Angeles Clippers' forward Elton Brand ruptured his left Achilles tendon today during his regular daily workout at Spectrum Club South Bay.
> 
> Plans for Brand to undergo surgery to repair the injury are underway, the details of which will be made available by the team as soon as they are finalized.


http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/brand_achilles_070803.html

Oh god damn great.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Ok, FINALLY we have the answer to the question, how will thornton get his playing time? The answer is most likely out of position at PF. 

This really sucks for Elton, im sure its a very painful thing. I wonder if we have seen the last of elton brand in a clippers uniform. ALthough, it will be difficult now for him to opt out of his deal having not played for a year


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

someone shoot me...all this talk about getting the #1 pick in the other thread...we might actually get it now...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/brand_achilles_070803.html


good ole Clippers luck.......


:azdaja:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

That is wat happen to Voshon Lenard and he didnt do really anything in the league after that and missed a whole season. ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

 that really sucks


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/brand_achilles_070803.html
> 
> 
> good ole Clippers luck.......
> ...




this has nothing to do with luck...this is the hand of god bitch-slapping all us clipper fans...


seriously god, haven't we endured enough??? this joke is not funny anymore, it never was...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Damn, Damn, Damn. Can it get any worse for the Clippers? Our supposedly future franchise player suffers a career ending injury and now our current franchise player suffers a career altering injury. He probably wouldn't ever be the same.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

When it rains it pours. I feel bad for EB. So is he out for the entire year?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

WTF!!! Im heartbroken!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

can we just blow up the team already? What have we got to lose? Lets trade brands contract to new york or something. Dang, maybe im on to something. lets trade brand and maggette and draft picks to NY for David lee and starbury. LOL. That one move would get knicks out of the luxury tax next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

with two key players out for the year im pretty sure david stern will give us some kind of exception so that we can have like 16 or even 17 on the roster..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

let's look at the positives:

thornton will get playing time for sure...

maggette will average 25+ points per game...

cassell will return to form under this added pressure...

thomas will step up like he did for the suns during their playoff run...

kaman will progress and go on to average 15/10...

**** it, who am i kidding...there are no positives...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

As long as Jordan isn't injured we can compete.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Tough break. EB is a good guy. That might as well be his career. He'll be out at least a year. hopefully its not like darius miles.

Hey maybe you guys can get Mayo in the draft =/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



Free Arsenal said:


> As long as Jordan isn't injured we can compete.



thanks for the laugh, in this time of darkness...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

As hard it is for some of you to take, i suggest tanking for that 1st/2nd pick. Hopefully fresh talent along with a rejuvenated EB will be enough to make a playoff push come 08/09


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Looks like he just solved our PG problem.... Well at least in a year from now when we draft Derrick Rose #1 overall in the 2008 Draft.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I wouldn't spend the pick on Rose, since IMO, PG isn't a dire need for them. You have Cassell and Livingston when he returns from injury.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



Quite Frankly said:


> I wouldn't spend the pick on Rose, since IMO, PG isn't a dire need for them. You have Cassell and Livingston when he returns from injury.


......wow....stupidest thing i've ever heard, hands down. you really dont know jack about this team. there's not much i can say more to sweeten that

anyways, probably the worst thing that could happen to us this offseason just did. on top of all the moves the clips DIDNT make, this really takes the cake. well, im sry to say, without brand, there's no point in watching clips ball that much next season. he really was the heart of soul of this team. if he's done, then wat's the point? management is too incompetent to rebuild, and we dont have much talent. if brand's career is done because of this, god i dont even want to think about it


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I say we now offer Andray Blatche, the 20 year old 6'11 kid from the Wizards, 4 million of our MLE to be our future PF. I know he just got arrested for trying to pickup an undercover cop posed as a hooker(We got alot of those in LA, I hear :biggrin: , so he should feel right at home:biggrin , but he is very talented(MVP of MJ's high school all-star game a few years back and 14.5 pts, 13.5 rebs and 2.25 blocks per 48 mins) and we have nothing to lose right now.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

This blows....

Dunleavy might finally play Korolev............


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Damn that really sucks. I feel sorry for you guys...looks like another high lotto pick coming for the Clippers.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



Quite Frankly said:


> I wouldn't spend the pick on Rose, since IMO, PG isn't a dire need for them. You have Cassell and Livingston when he returns from injury.


R u crazy? Not only is PG an extremely dire need for the Clippers, but Rose is THE TRUTH, a true pass first PG, think of him as a cross between Chris Paul and Baron Davis. 

Here's some clips to back that up

The move at 43 secs in the first one is BANANAS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbLyIkLXdtA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6G_RRGHzfA


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



matador1238 said:


> This blows....
> 
> Dunleavy might finally play Korolev............


Yeah.

Anyway, I don't think we're doomed just yet.

For some reason, I think the team learning to play without relying on Brand may be better for us over the season when Brand does return.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Also guys... THIS IS JUST BASKETBALL

Barring a nuclear holocaust or disastrous event, there is always another season.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I disagreed with the naysayers all the way up to this point. But now I am forced to join them: The season is over...hopefully Brand can have a speedy recovery, but it sounds like with this injury, speedy means still missing half the season.

This does, however, seriously increase Thornton's chance at rookie of the year!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Just the luck of a Clipper, the franchise, and the fans. Not to mention that, but now we have a legit shot at the #1 or #2 pick the draft AFTER Oden and Durant...

ugh....

I would love to see the Clippers go up tempo, but the signing of Knight, the loss of Brand and Livingston, really cripples any up tempo system for us.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

We dont have the best of luck drafting PG's high eh?

I say, if we get number 1, lets trade down for two higher picks if the team has one. Then lets cross our fingers we get like 11 or something from minnesota. 

Then we draft: Budinger, Kevin Love, Darren Collison. Love many have written as a bust, but hes not bad, and can throw outlet passes better than any current NBA big man ive seen. 

Then we hope brand and maggette opt out , throw max money at arenas, we will be set. hahahaha


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Blatche, are you kidding? This guy blew so much of his rookie contract that he was sleeping at Verizon Center. Timebomb waiting to happen!


----------



## publichandout (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

This freaking sucks. Everytime we start moving in the right direction, we get slapped down by injuries... Let's recount the painful saga of our recent good to great players:

Marcus Johnson who ran into the fat belly of baby Benoit
Derrick Smith and his freaking knee
John Williams who ate himself out of the league
Danny Manning and his freaking knee
Ron Harper and his freaking knee
Stanley Roberts who ate his achilles into submission 
Saun Livingston and his freaking knee
Elton Brand...

I'm so sick of this, why on earth do I remain a Clipper fan. It's like some illness that I can't shake.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



Truth34 said:


> Blatche, are you kidding? This guy blew so much of his rookie contract that he was sleeping at Verizon Center. Timebomb waiting to happen!


Why do I care what he does with his money? It ain't mine. He could use all his money on tranny hookers and sleep in Staples for all I care. Plus like I said, we don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I bet Kaman will have a solid season as the main post option for the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Yeah, one of 2 things is going to happen with kaman. He will be the man down low and get 18/12 a game, or he will completely buckle under pressure and the rim will be to him like one of those carnival, small oblong hoops that you can never hit for the big teddy bear..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

BCS[Best Case Scenario]: Elton isn't hurt as bad as originally reported and Clippers play their butts off until he returns and is able to return to form.

WCS: Brand is out for the year, opts out and Clippers are afraid to take the risk of extending him. Goes elsewhere and ****s on us year in and year out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Anyone think we should get Sofo to come over *NOW!?*


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



qross1fan said:


> Anyone think we should get Sofo to come over *NOW!?*


Yes, we need to hire some bounty hunters to go drag his *** over here.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I feel bad for Elton, for the Clippers and for the fans. I'm hoping that the surgery is very successful and that he heals completely and relatively quickly. I suppose that it depends on just how bad he ruptured it.
Have other players recovered from a ruptured Achilles and returned?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

here is a little something.



> If you are very active and want to resume strenuous sports or recreational activities, surgical repair is usually preferable. Surgery is generally very effective, and your risk of complications is typically quite low. If you are less active or have a chronic illness, you may wish to opt for nonsurgical treatment, which precludes wound complications and exposure to anesthesia, and is less expensive.
> 
> After treatment, whether surgical or nonsurgical, you'll go through a rehabilitation program involving physical therapy exercises to strengthen your leg muscles and Achilles tendon. Most people return to their former level of activity within four to six months. Recovery depends not only on the quality of the rehab program but also on your commitment to recuperating your prior skills.


http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/DS/00160.html

i hope a speedy recovery EB! 

does anyone know how Dunleavy is going to run the offense now? i remember clippers success in their playoff run is cassell and EB's pick and rolls. since the clipper's center piece is missing, i dont know how Dunleavy is going to do his "throw it in the post and kick it back out" offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

This blows. Brand is the one player the Clippers couldn't afford to lose. This sucks big time and spells disaster for the Clippers in the present and possibly for the Clippers future. The Clippers need to get a big asap.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

you're right weasel...i think the fans are fooling themselves if we think this injury won't be a major blow to the clippers...EB is the soul & certainly the heart of this organization and won't be easily replaced by the likes of Sam, Corey, Cutino, or Chris


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



yamaneko said:


> We dont have the best of luck drafting PG's high eh?
> 
> I say, if we get number 1, lets trade down for two higher picks if the team has one. Then lets cross our fingers we get like 11 or something from minnesota.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer Bayless over Collison, depending on what pick we get, but with Love and Chase, I agree. Let's ink Arenas, and hope we pursue Brand to sign an extension after inking Arenas[we don't have to be under the cap to do it, due to bird years, right?]

Dream Line-Up: Arenas - Budinger - Thornton - Brand - Kaman with Love, Livingston[healthy], Ross, Mobley, Thomas, Bayless off the bench :clap:


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

Arenas is from the valley. I hope he comes back to LA. I think its an ideal situation for him. He can stay close to home and be the man on the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/brand_update_070806.html



> Los Angeles Clippers' forward Elton Brand will undergo surgery to repair a rupture to his left achilles tendon on Tuesday at Wilmington Hospital in Wilmington, Delaware. Dr. Craig Morgan will perform the procedure.





> Following the surgery and Dr. Morgan’s consultation with Clippers’ team physician Dr. Tony Daly, a subsequent announcement will be made later on Tuesday concerning Brand's prognosis and details concerning his post-operative rehabilitation.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

I was about to say, we have only ghetto hospitals here in wilmington, thank goodness they were talking about delaware.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



> Los Angeles Clippers ’ forward Elton Brand underwent a successful procedure to repair a ruptured left Achilles tendon on Tuesday morning at the Christiana Care’s Wilmington Hospital in Wilmington, Delaware.
> 
> The surgery was conducted by Dr. Craig Morgan, a Wilmington-based orthopedic surgeon, who afterward consulted with Clippers’ team physician Dr. Tony Daly.
> 
> Brand will wear a cast for six weeks, replaced by a walking boot for six weeks. He will remain in the eastern United States for the next two weeks, after which he will return to Wilmington for a follow-up examination and a probable adjustment to his cast.



Great news, hopefully this is just the first step to a speedy recovery for Elton


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*

good news...hope for the best...


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brand Injuries Anchilles*



yamaneko said:


> I was about to say, we have only ghetto hospitals here in wilmington, thank goodness they were talking about delaware.


no, we had ghetto hospitals...king drew's emergency room is shut down, ...besides elton would go to USC MEDICAL, the one livi went to in inglewood or CEDAR SIANI (i think that spelling is wrong)before he'd go to a hospital in the hood.

but i don't know anything, the basketball gods don't shine in my favor...

vada...//(.Y.)\\


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Considering how bad the clippers medical staff is, i'm surprised he didn't end up at Kaiser.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Good news on the successful surgery. Now lets hope for healing and successful rehab.


----------

